# A new freight station for the P & S Central RR



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Sometime ago I found a picture of a G scale 4 door, 2 story freight station. While I had some overall dimensions, I have guesstimated, actual. [/b]I'm using 1/4 inch thick plywood (Home Depot 2 - 2x4 panels). I'll use house paint inside and out to seal the structure.... just haven't decided on the color yet..........[/b]

The building is 8 inches wide and 2 feet long[/b]









I checked around for scale windows and found Garden Textures had the best price, so 12 windows and a door have been ordered.[/b]











Oh yea, shingles, lots and lots of ceder shingles. As you can see I've started to apply the batten. Freight doors (4) have been built [/b]
If you look closely you can see the start of the loading dock and the roof over it. (Both sides) 
There is a floor for the 2nd floor 'office' and the building will be lighted. [/b]









I'll post addition updates as progress is made.[/b]

Pete Smith[/b]
P & S Central RR[/b]
Florida[/b]


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice project Pete! Looks impressive!


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good there Pete.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

You might want to consider moving the building inside on rainy and snowy weather days. All my experiences using plywood have been a disaster. The plys de-laminate no matter how much paint and sealer I put on them. I now use solid wood such as cedar or plexiglas sheets and have had good luck with projects made from them. 

Big John


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I have also used solid wood. Your project looks great and is a good size. I wonder if you use a sheet of aluminum on the roof if it would prevent rain from getting through to the plywood. How did you attach the battens? Keep up the good work ... love those corner clamps...


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thanks for the kind words, Fortunately I don't have to worry about snow as this railroad is located in Central Florida. And thank you about the concern with the plywood/weather problem.*

*I thought I'd give this a try; where as I am painting everything inside and out, the roof will be sealed, I expect it will last for a few years at least. I have had pretty good luck over the past few years, as I leave ALL the buildings outside all of the time. If your familiar with the Smith Pond Junction kits, while being "fragile" (scale building material), painting them inside and out seems to solve the problem. I leave them out in the weather here as well. Occasionally I have to do some maintenance, but that is to be expected. **Actually I have more problems with the Piko/Pola kits, as they tend to warp over time here in the HOT sun.*

*Pete*
*P & S Central RR*


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

*Made some more progress,*
* The structure has been "assembled" and glued/clamped. Exterior walls have been painted, as well as the interior walls.*
*The roof for the loading docks (both sides) have been installed and each have lights installed (2). The lights are PIKO 12 volt, and I'll wire them in to the low voltage lighting system, so that when the walk lights come on... so will the lights for the building.*

*IN case you don't know, the Home Depot paint department has 'samples' for about $3.00. AND they will custom mix it to what ever color you want, so you don't have to buy a $9.00 quart. One 'sample' has enough paint to paint this building about a dozen times. I think it is a 1/2 pint.* 
*This building is going to have 'Hunter Green" Trim and the exterior walls are a very light shade of green... mmmmm a greenish off white *














The 2nd floor landing is in place for the exterior staircase[/b]


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome building. I would recommend putting it on a piece of hardibacker board to keep it off the ground. That will at least double its life time. Around here wood things directly on the ground are getting rotten in two years. On hardibacker, still going strong after 5 years. 
Paul


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Paul, 
Thanks for the kind words, and Yup, that is exactly what I'll have under this building. In the next picture(s) I post, I have put a foundation under the building made of pressure treated 2 x 3 and that will rest on the hardiboard. I've been doing some detail stuff today to include installing the 2nd floor... Floor, with the light for the warehouse underneath and started shingleing the loading dock roof.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin' good! (is that the correct use of an apostrophe?) 

-Brian


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good Pete


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

*Making progress, as you can see the windows have been installed, as well as some of the corner trim. The shingles have been started.......... this is going to take a while!*










*A closer view of the shingles*


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

I am also asking how did you attach the battens? Just glue? Nice job!!!


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Leonpete 
I'm sorry, someone else had asked that and I ment to reply.. simply glued in place. Prior to painting I measured the placement of the lines (1/2 space) then using 'weatherproof' wood glue, they were glued in place. After the glue dried, everything was painted to help seal everything 

Thanks for asking 
Pete 
P & S Central Railroad


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a great looking station, Pete.... Super job...


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

That is just awsome. But is it squirrel proof ? the squirrels even chewed up the ties on my track.....


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Several years ago I posted a warning: 
*Attention, Attention
All Squirrels, please take note*
*Lethal force is authorized*
*DO NOT ENTER*

So, no... I do not have a problem with squirrels...... anymore


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

*
With the freight station removed, from the 'foundation' the first of 2 loading docks takes shape
There will be two more supports underneath.










The structure, placed back on the foundation,
You can see the progress that has been made. The roof over the loading dock is now shingled (Both sides are done)*









*
A little closer view of the shingles and the loading dock. 
Of course there will be support posts between the loading dock and roof*


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

That is one beautiful freight house. Good job.


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Greg, 
Thanks for the kind words. With the time and expense I've put into this thing so far.... I'm think'n it is cheaper to purchase kits from the folks that have them available. While I am injoying this project, it is surprising how things add up. I'm up to about $130.00 so far. 

Pete 
P & S Central RR


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

*More progress. 
Now both loading docks are installed with the rough cut decking. I have started to shingle the main roof panel (1 of 4).*


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Pete, you could buy one, but now its nice to show off the stuff you built! Great job, nice details.

tom h


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

*The progress continues, the first roof panel is complete, and the 2nd is about 1/2 done*










*
Here's an overview of the job site.
The new road (crushed granite) is in, as is the new foundation*









*A closer view of the foundation and parking lot*


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

*Now this is starting to look like something!!*
*This is (what will be the east side of the building. The loading dock support posts and doors are now in place.*
*The lower main roof is now complete and starting on the 3rd of 4 roof panels. Wiring is complete and just needs to be connected to the power source.*


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually Pete, I doubt that you could buy a kit of that for less than you have put into it. It is really taking on a charm of its own. You can really be proud of yourself for a job well done.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 
Will you seal the shingles with something? The station looks great, I needed some inspiration and this provides it. 
Dave


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Greg, and thank you for the kind words.[/b]
I agree, you would not beable to buy a kit for the amount I've got in it already.... it just drives me nuts that I've got that much into it... (about $140.00 now).[/b]
Even after making it smaller then the original, it is still 'big'. It is Thursday 5/5/09 and I've been putting on more shingles, but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel... [/b]I thnk I'll be able to finish it up early next week. 

Pete
P & S Central RR[/b]


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dave[/b]
Thank you for the kind words as well. I'll put some Thompson's on the shingles. That has worked out well for me in the past. [/b]
Let me know what your project will be... and if I can be of assistance, don't hesitate to ask.[/b]

Pete[/b]
P & S Central RR[/b]


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

I think there is something wrong with this time line.........It is Thursday 5/5/09 and I've been putting on more shingles........this was posted yesterday....


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am in the design stage of my station and love what you have done. Can you give us some overall dimensions?


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hi NavyTech* 

*Here you go:*

*The structure is 8 1/2" wide and 10 1/2" to the peak of the roof, and 24" long*

*There are loading docks on both sides. Each one is 2 3/4" x 15 1/2"*

*The 4 freight doors are 4" x 4 1/2"*

*The windows, shingles, and doors came from Garden Textures, I made the 4 freight doors* 
*The 'foundation' is 1 1/2" x 8 1/2" x 24"*


*Thanks,*
*Pete*
*P & S Central RR*


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

*Finally finished putting on the shingles on the last roof panel, so while the glue was drying I started on the stairs*


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Almost done!! Glue/clamping the last roof panel.[/b]










There are a few more trim pieces left to put on, some stairs for the loading dock, and then finish up the shingles at the peak[/b]
Lettering for the sign has been ordered from G Scale Graphics: [/b]"Brayden Cartage"[/b]


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice....


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Job well done. Are you going to light the sucker up ???


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words.... and yes it is wired for lights. There are 2 lights on each side (loading docks) and lights in the warehouse floor. None on the 2nd floor. I used the low voltage lighting used for walk lights. The transformers have timers, so that the building(s) will light up automatically


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

BRAYDEN CARTAGE
OPEN FOR BUSINESS 

(Looking to the east)









(Looking to the west)










(Looking to the south)


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks awesome! I think that the stair supports should also be painted green .(the white ones) Sean


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Pete is a very talented building person. I have had the priviledge of seeing his layout many times and have always enjoyed seeing his scratch built buildings.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Great job! It is an inspiration to all. I love the doors an deck area. Very classic.


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words... I debated about the supports for the stairs.... greeen, white, green, white, "ene mene miene moe" .... I may change it yet... 
I've ordered the sign lettering from G scale graphics... may be here Saturday.... Anyway, I'll post one more picture when the sign is installed. 

Pete 
P & S Central RR 
Florida


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely fabulous! Really neat. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## desertrat53 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete - you've done a crackerjack ( read as Cracker Pete!) job on this - nifty concept and great execution! Just too bad you are so far away - I'd love to see the rest of your layout talents. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Pete,

That is a great looking station!

Good work!

Jim


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

All Done! *Brayden Cartage is open for business. The first truck load has arrived and ole Brayden is scratching his head in amazement!*

*Thank you for all the kind words.... stay tuned as I've got another one started and wll be posted soon*

*Pete*
*P & S Centrall Railroad*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That is a beautiful looking building. You did such a great job. 

You posted the dementions earlier in the thread. How did you come up with those figures. How did you decied on the size of of the building?


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hi John, and thank you for the kind words.

The size was mostly a matter of what fit "my eye," for the location where the building was going to be displayed. I did not try to 'scale' it to any existing building, but more to keep it as a 1:24th scale building.

Pete
P & S Central RR

**The structure is 8 1/2" wide and 10 1/2" to the peak of the roof, and 24" long*

*There are loading docks on both sides. Each one is 2 3/4" x 15 1/2"*

The 4 freight doors are 4" x 4 1/2"[/b]

The windows, shingles, and doors came from Garden Textures, I made the 4 freight doors[/b] 
*The 'foundation' is 1 1/2" x 8 1/2" x 24"*


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete the building/area came out looking great! Nice looking truck!


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

It is a busy place with all the Christmas deliveries[/b]









*Bettery get ready, Christmas is right around the corner... HO HO HO!!*


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is an overview of the P & s Central yard.[/b]
This photo not only shows the "new" Brayden Cartage, but also the more recently completed replacement frieght station[/b]


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

A new employee for the Braden Cartage Company[/b]


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Pete, 
What a beauty, just an outstanding job! 
Merry Christmas, 
Ted


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete 
A great looking building, I love how you have placed life in your structure with figures and vehicles. You have quite the talent to design layout then build and furnish us the photos as it is being built. 
Thanks for your contribution to the hobby, and thanks for sharing your talents, with us here and to your local friends. 
Dennis


----------



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

Very nice work indeed Crackerpete![/b]
Reminds me of the On30 "Dollar Bros" craftsman kit, which I renamed "Summer Bros".[/b] This building also has a rear loading bay and two sets of double doors.[/b]
It is an extremely well manufactured kit and was a pleasure to put together![/b]
I can't remember who produced this kit but I can find out if anyone is interested.[/b]
*Pete.*


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Hopefully I'll be getting another project going soon......... 

That "Dollars Bros." is GREAT... If I had seen that first I probably would have tried to make it more like that....... 

Pete


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Little village looks great. You did such a good job on it. What did you use for Road Bed in front of the red warehouse?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 

That's a fabulous setup. Besides the excellent structures I like your yard. Looks like lots of neat operations possible there. Very nice.


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi John[/b]
Thank you so much for the kind words... The name of the material slips my mind... BUT it is a 1:1 mix of Peat Moss and Vinyl Concrete (Lowes). I make the roads about 3 inches thick, so that you can walk on it when it cures. Makes a good looking 'dirt' road. After putting the road surface in, I then run a set of RR car wheels over the road, to make ruts (same width as 1:24th scale car)[/b]

Pete[/b]


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thanks for the kind words Richard, The P & S Central RR has about 500 feet of track, along with a Trestle about 88 feet long. I'm using the RCS radio control system with battery power and sound. (works great) The 18th of December was our 5th anniversary.*

Pete[/b]
P & S Central RR[/b]
Central Florida [/b] 
*(Florida Garden Railway Society (FGRS) Member and Newsletter Editor)*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I love that little village. By any chance do you have any pictures of it from a different angle. I am really intrigued by it .


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi John J[/b]
Did you get my message, concerning the village?[/b]











*







*
Pete[/b]


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, John J here is an overview of sparkling down town Lake Alfred. 
In the distance you can see part of the 86 foot (aprox) trestle[/b]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Pete 

I got your message but involved with some projects and forgot to answer.


Thank you so much for posting the picutres of your Village. Those are some great pics and a great village. 

You did a fantastic job on the town.

I am so happy you post it.

JJ


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

That's some great work.


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a little better picture of the new employee...with the economy the way it is, he is lucky to find a job! 
How's that hope and change work'n for you?[/b]


----------

